# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: Ανακοίνωση κατάργησης τέλους αποσύνδεσης και χρέωσης εντοπισμού κακόβουλων κλήσεων

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται  ότι  από  24/9/2018,  καταργείται  για  όλους  τους  συνδρομητές COSMOTE το  τέλος αποσύνδεσης  ποσού  15€  για  τη  μετατροπή  σύνδεσης  Συμβολαίου/ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου  σε  σύνδεσης καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας ή κατάργηση σύνδεσης από το δίκτυο της COSMOTE σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας αυτής από το συνδρομητή.

Επιπλέον από την ίδια ημερομηνία για τους συνδρομητές COSMOTE κινητής καταργείται η χρέωση των 5,21€ για την Υπηρεσία Εντοπισμού Κακόβουλων ή Ενοχλητικών Κλήσεων. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε από κινητό την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE στο 13888 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση) ή επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα 
www.cosmote.gr
Οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν Φ.Π.Α. 24%

*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

